# Does the chattering and chirping have meaning?



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

I swear that when my little guy chirps in his static-y little voice its usually when he wants a massage or kisses or head scritch. Its likethey don't speak english but I swear I can tell by the sound of their chirp if they are hungry or want companionship. Has anything ever been written about this?

There are days when I really think Theo is more of a puppy, than a biird.
He's a real lover boy. And is very demanding of attention.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You do get to learn what they mean most of the time  Spike use to do his static cry when he was a baby and only when he was out and with me not in his cage, it seemed he wanted attention or a treat.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*chatter and static*

how old is spike, and what do you consider a baby?


----------

